# latest wraps.



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

picture heavy but the weave is the ocean kayak logo. lots of snakeskin. and last is a rod for a buddy of mine in texas. did a lot of shaping on the grips. 

what ya think??


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Beautiful work :notworthy:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

sweet!! got some talent there


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## snaptrap (Jun 4, 2011)

thats so nice!


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Just a little helpful tip, if you use size a thread for your left list thread and size b or c for the wrap thread it will come out cleaner and tighter.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

its tighter than the pic makes it look. the flash on the camera shows stuff that isnt there haha but thanks though buddy


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

I learned a while back that taking a picture with a high quality camera before the wrap has finish on it will show you two things. First what the wrap is gonna look like in the sun and second the areas that need attention on packing and burnishing.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

thatss a good trick. shows my infancy in the rodbuilding


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah Joshy, start using A... You'll be a John in no time. lol jk


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

if i woulda used a on this weave it woulda been too small cause its a boat rod


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

To solve that problem you just expand you grid and use more threads on your left list. That way your lines will be smoother and cleaner in the rounded transitions, rather than block like. It will look like an actual drawing, rather than a fill in the blank on graph paper.


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Not to be an ass but to give some constructive criticism you can see through most of your closing wraps. I would offer a way to fix it but I don't know. LOL

Heck you can still do more then I can.  

Joe


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

SmokenJoe said:


> Not to be an ass but to give some constructive criticism you can see through most of your closing wraps. I would offer a way to fix it but I don't know. LOL
> 
> Heck you can still do more then I can.
> 
> Joe


 joe, did you not read all of the comments about my camera being a high quality and showing stuff that isnt visible to the naked eye?? the flash shows flaws in the packing.


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Josh i think it looks great buddy, nice work.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

SmokenJoe said:


> Not to be an ass but to give some constructive criticism you can see through most of your closing wraps. I would offer a way to fix it but I don't know. LOL
> 
> Heck you can still do more then I can.
> 
> Joe


Then why be one!

Great work. I wish I had your talent


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

chaps said:


> Then why be one!
> 
> Great work. I wish I had your talent


i second that!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

thanks guys, i was startin to get insecure... haha


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

lol its called constructive criticism thats why some people post on forums like this. Seems that Josh can handle it better then the rest of you.

3 reasons to post on a forum 
1 Show off 

2 advertise business for free.

3 receive guidance or constructive criticism.

Keep up the good work jdhkingfisher (josh).
Sorry if my constructive criticisms are unfounded and if they are maybe carry your rods outside to take pictures that way you will not get theses types or responses. I would want someone to tell me if I could do better especially if they could tell me how.

Joe


----------



## Neki (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice work Josh! Im going to try the ball shaped finger well grip you got going on in the fore grip. I think its a cool concept to allow finger contact with the blank but still allow some grip when you need it for longer fights.


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

Pretty nice man.


----------

